# Pressure gauge for opv mod available



## MartynWheeler

I have just finished modding my classic down to 9bar. If anyone wants to borrow the gauge let me know and I can post it out.

Martyn


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice gesture Martyn.


----------



## JK009

Hi Martyn

i am very interested

However, my Gaggia Classic has original Portafilter. I am not sure about your Pov mod. Do I have to buy another PF to use with your POV kits?

Thanks

JK


----------



## DannyMontez

If JK doesn't fancy it I'll take it off your hands and forward it to whoever fancies it next?


----------



## El carajillo

JK009 said:


> Hi Martyn
> 
> i am very interested
> 
> However, my Gaggia Classic has original Portafilter. I am not sure about your Pov mod. Do I have to buy another PF to use with your POV kits?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JK


Are you asking because of the double spout on the P/F ? This needs to be unscrewed in order to fit the gauge. You do not need to buy a new P/F


----------



## NeilR

Unscrewing the double spout can take some doing. Mine took brute force, ignorance and a big vice to free it.


----------



## MartynWheeler

Hi, you can remove the spout in a vice with the ends taped up with some masking tape. It requires a good yank to break the thread lock. After you're done just use ptfe tape. pm me if you want to borrow.


----------



## jonathan

Would it make sense these around within a geographic area or is it easy enough just to post. I'm in Leeds/ Castleford if anyone wants to do some local swaps?


----------



## Kofe

Hello I live down in Essex and would be very interested in borrowing it if that would be ok. It's something I want to do to my machine. Regards


----------



## JK009

Kofe said:


> Hello I live down in Essex and would be very interested in borrowing it if that would be ok. It's something I want to do to my machine. Regards


Hi,

I am not sure if you are still interested in borrowing the pressure gauge from MartynWheeler.

I have just finished the OPV mod. If you ( or some one) need it, please contact Martyn first for his permission

Then let me know, I will send it to you

If no one need it, it will be sent back to Martyn

Thank you Martyn


----------



## Kofe

Hello there. That's very kind of you to get in touch about the OPV mod . but I went and bought the bits and have successfully done the mod myself now. Happily brewing Raves. . . . Signature blend @ 10 bar now. Regards. And happy brewing. ..


----------



## MartynWheeler

Sorry been ridiculously busy recently and haven't kept up with things. The Gauge is with another forum member and he has just finished with it. So if you want it JK you can borrow it as you were first. You can use your original portafilter - you just have to unscrew the spout off the bottom (best done with a vice). There is some PTFE tape with the gauge so that you can make a good seal for the gauge and then for the spout once you have finished. Otherwise DannyMontez is next.

Please PM me and I will make the arrangements.

Martyn


----------



## MartynWheeler

JK if you are happy to send it on please do. Just make sure that whoever gets it knows that it's mine and has my details.

Martyn


----------



## Nod

JK009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if you are still interested in borrowing the pressure gauge from MartynWheeler.
> 
> I have just finished the OPV mod. If you ( or some one) need it, please contact Martyn first for his permission
> 
> Then let me know, I will send it to you
> 
> If no one need it, it will be sent back to Martyn
> 
> Thank you Martyn


Hi i have just PM'ed Martin as i am interested in borrowing it


----------



## JK009

Nod said:


> Hi i have just PM'ed Martin as i am interested in borrowing it


Hi

having received message from Martyn, I was told that Danny is the next. I am going to send the gauge to Danny

I think you are the next on the waiting list. Just keep contacting to Martyn to know when the gauge is available


----------



## JK009

The gauge has just been sent today


----------



## DannyMontez

I shouldn't be too long with it. I'll get it done asap and get it sent out again.


----------



## MartynWheeler

The gauge will be available for anyone else to do a Gaggia mod by the end of next week. It has been around 4 people so far. Reply to the forum and we can get a list going.


----------



## Nod

Hi

I now have the gauge and was wondering who wants it next?

Thanks


----------



## ManxStef

Would it be OK to put my name down for this, please? I got the usual budget setup of an MC2 + Classic a few weeks ago and would like to do the OPV mod, see if it makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## jezzaus

Hello there. Brand new to the forum, and with a virgin Classic that I am hoping to tinker with. Would very much like to put myself down as a borrower. I am based in London, and will happily send it on once I have fixed (or destroyed!) mine. Cheers


----------



## jezzaus

Actually found on on another thread, so ignore that.


----------



## ManxStef

The gauge arrived with me today and I've used it to confirm that I'm running at 10 bar static (I'd previously adjusted it blind and was lucky enough to have gotten it right). So it's ready to be posted on to whoever wants it next, assuming that's cool with Martyn.

Thanks again to Nod for posting it and to Martyn for sharing it!


----------



## sub7

Looks like jezzaus got sorted elsewhere,I wouldn't mind a go as the other list I'm on doesn't seem to be going anywhere if that's OK with Martyn ?


----------



## ManxStef

I'm afraid jezzaus just pipped you to it! He PMed earlier and the gauge is going in the post tomorrow. Message him your address so he can send it on to you afterwards?


----------



## jezzaus

Hi - I've done the mod now, kind thanks to Martyn and to Stef. If you want to send me a pm with address, I'll send it on - with Martyn's approval.


----------



## sub7

Will pm now thanks.


----------



## MartynWheeler

Glad to see my gauge is getting well used. Can I just confirm it's current location? It would be nice if the users could take a picture and then we could see it's travels around the UK!


----------



## Steinberg2009

Hey guys! I'm a new member recently moved to Oxford. I recently purchased a second-hand Gaggia Classic which appeared to not have been modded. I tried doing it blind but would like to check if I got it right! Would it be possible to be put on the list please?

~S


----------



## sub7

Hi just to confirm I just got this today and OPV has been completed to approx 10bar down from near 13 and producing a definite difference in the cup. Its currently in Northern Ireland and I believe it was in Isle of Man before me so its getting well traveled here's a picture of my setup with the gauge in show


----------



## sub7

Steinberg2009 I have been in contact with Martyn and he has requested you contact him directly if that's OK ?


----------



## Steinberg2009

Wow that's very kind of you! I will send him a message - thanks!

~S


----------



## sub7

Just to let folks know I will be sending the gauge on to Steinberg next week.


----------



## MartynWheeler

Thanks for the photo sub7, nice setup, how much was the temperature mod on your classic?


----------



## MartynWheeler

Oh, and who wants the gauge after Steinberg2009?


----------



## Ferdy

Id like it if that's ok? Last thing on on list to do to my classic


----------



## MartynWheeler

Hi Ferdy, contact Steinberg2009 and he will post onto you once he's done.

Martyn


----------



## sub7

The sestos pid, ssr and thermocouple cost 22quid. About 6quid then for cables and crimping connnections etc well worth doing even though I kept the stock steam stat you can temp surf the steam with easy thanks to knowing the temperature of the boiler wall


----------



## ca1mac

Hi Martyn - thanks for sharing the gauge - very kind of you. Could I borrow it after Ferdy? Thanks


----------



## aphelion

Hi Martyn, thanks for sharing the gauge..any chance I could borrow this after ca1mac?

Regards


----------



## aphelion

Any news on the location of this yet?


----------



## MartynWheeler

I will chase it up


----------



## MartynWheeler

Just waiting to hear back from Steinberg2009


----------



## MartynWheeler

sub7 said:


> The sestos pid, ssr and thermocouple cost 22quid. About 6quid then for cables and crimping connnections etc well worth doing even though I kept the stock steam stat you can temp surf the steam with easy thanks to knowing the temperature of the boiler wall


Is it worth doing for just making espresso, I rarely use the steam wand?


----------



## sub7

Well it takes the guessing out of when to pull a shoot although a small boiler it at least gives a lot better temp control


----------



## Mrboots2u

MartynWheeler said:


> Is it worth doing for just making espresso, I rarely use the steam wand?


Getting a consistent temperature for espresso extraction is key .

Changes in temp will effect whether your shot is bitter or sour.

Either a pid or a new machine which is more temp stable will help produce more consistent tasting espresso.

As it stands a classic had thermostat which has a big dead and in temperature. Temp surfing will in theory put you in the riggt ball park each time. You don't know what ball park it is though

.....


----------



## Steinberg2009

Just to let everyone know, the gauge is currently on its way to Ferdy.


----------



## Ferdy

Again - many thanks for that. I take it with the reduced pressure I'll be dialing my grind in again?


----------



## MartynWheeler

Don't forget to post pictures of the gauge's travels around the UK


----------



## Ferdy

haha - will do!


----------



## Ferdy

Mod done. Running 10 bar.

Took a lot more force to get the housing nut off than I thought. Just preheating it now for the first taste.

Thanks for Steinburg and everyone else for the lend.


----------



## Ferdy

Forgot to say that it's now available and will post Monday if I have any takers?


----------



## Steinberg2009

Hope it's helped your coffee (I'm afraid I forgot to take a photo!)

~S


----------



## MartynWheeler

I think that ca1mac is next (see earlier post). Can you arrange Ferdy?


----------



## Ferdy

Will do. Its boxed and ready to go.


----------



## MartynWheeler

Great, aphelion is after ca1mac then I might need it back to adjust a friends machine.


----------



## ca1mac

Thanks all - will PM you Ferdy


----------



## Ferdy

Got your address - will be in the post tomorrow.

Don't forget the pictures!


----------



## MartynWheeler

Ca1mac, do you have the gauge at the moment?


----------



## ca1mac

Not yet - Ferdy did you post already?


----------



## Ferdy

Should have gone. Left it with our post lady to send. Will check on Monday


----------



## Ferdy

Apologies. Was sitting in the post tray with a question mark on it.

It's now on its way. Enjoy


----------



## ca1mac

Received today - thanks Ferdy. Will do the mod this weekend, and post next week. Do you need it back Martyn, or is aphelion up next?


----------



## aphelion

ca1mac said:


> Received today - thanks Ferdy. Will do the mod this weekend, and post next week. Do you need it back Martyn, or is aphelion up next?


Yep, please send it on to me next ca1mac

Cheers


----------



## Ferdy

ca1mac said:


> Received today - thanks Ferdy. Will do the mod this weekend, and post next week. Do you need it back Martyn, or is aphelion up next?


No worries - don't forget a picture!


----------



## ca1mac

Here you go!


----------



## MartynWheeler

aphelion can have it next, I'd like it after that though so I can mod a friend's machine. Great picture btw!


----------



## ca1mac

Glad you like it - hopefully the gauge's travels will take it (him? her?) to some more landmarks...

Aphelion - PM me with your address and I'll get it out to you next week.


----------



## solukas

Dear Martyn,

Once you finish the mod of your friend's machine, can I borrow it please? Thanks a lot for your kindness again!

Kind regards,

Luke


----------



## MartynWheeler

No problem


----------



## MartynWheeler

ca1mac said:


> Glad you like it - hopefully the gauge's travels will take it (him? her?) to some more landmarks...
> 
> Aphelion - PM me with your address and I'll get it out to you next week.


Has Aphelion got the gauge at the moment?


----------



## MrShades

Can I borrow after you please Luke?

Drop me a PM when you need to move it on and I'll send you my address.

I've modded my Classic ages ago but did it via volume/time rather than pressure so want to check and adjust.

Thanks


----------



## aphelion

MartynWheeler said:


> Has Aphelion got the gauge at the moment?


Nope, haven't received this yet..


----------



## ca1mac

Sorry for the delay guys - had issues getting the bolt off and had to borrow some tools which took more time. Posted yesterday though, so should be with you soon


----------



## MartynWheeler

Okay


----------



## aphelion

Ok, cheers guys


----------



## MartynWheeler

Aphelion, I may not need the gauge after you. I will let you know.


----------



## aphelion

MartynWheeler said:


> Aphelion, I may not need the gauge after you. I will let you know.


Righto mate, cheers


----------



## solukas

Hi Aphelion, if Martyn confirms with you that he doesn't need it, I think that I may not be able to take it next two weeks as I will be away.

Martyn, would you mind queueing after MrShades or other person after I come back from my holiday?

Thanks very much!

Kind regards,

Luke


----------



## MartynWheeler

No problem. So the list at the moment is:

MrShades

Solukas

Then ????


----------



## JacksDad

Id really like to do this mod, so could I please be added to the list?


----------



## John James

I used the gauge and bush mentioned on another thread from ebay

gauge: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1208735782...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

bush: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1107265006...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Ordered on Saturday and arrived this morning, total cost £11.08 (I paid an extra £1 for first class post), OK a bit more expensive than postage and an envelope but you have the gauge for ever.


----------



## aphelion

Received the gauge now thanks all, hope to do the mod this weekend, back out for Monday..who's next?

Cheers


----------



## MrShades

I think it's me, as Luke deferred his use.

I'll drop you a PM with address.

Thanks


----------



## MartynWheeler

Ok, then Luke, followed by JacksDad


----------



## solukas

Hi Martyn,

Maybe JacksDad first. I do not think that I will be at home for around 2 weeks. Thanks a lot!

Kind regards,

Luke


----------



## MrShades

I'm next Luke - and when I've finished with it I'll check to see if you want it then or wish to defer again.


----------



## MartynWheeler

Don't forget the pics of the gauge's travels...


----------



## rmblack78

Could i please join this list. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MartynWheeler

Ok, you are added


----------



## MartynWheeler

Looks like the gauge has sustained some damage along its travels so it is out of action for the time being. There is another gauge on another thread so you might want to jump in there if you want to do the mod.


----------



## MrShades

Thanks for letting us know, and sorry to hear that it's damaged Martyn :-(

I'll find one elsewhere, so please consider me "out" of this.


----------



## Mazza

John James said:


> I used the gauge and bush mentioned on another thread from ebay
> 
> gauge: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1208735782...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> bush: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1107265006...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Ordered on Saturday and arrived this morning, total cost £11.08 (I paid an extra £1 for first class post), OK a bit more expensive than postage and an envelope but you have the gauge for ever.


Does it matter that the gauge has a working temp up to 60 deg c and it's designed to measure air pressure? Had my Gaggia for a while now and I'm looking to improve the quality of my shots without upgrading.


----------



## ca1mac

Martyn - sorry to hear that. Feel somewhat responsible because I think I was the last person to use it! Is it repairable, or can I donate towards a replacement?


----------



## aphelion

Just to clarify a bit, i messaged martyn to explain that the gauge has sustained some damage (probably in transit).

The plastic casing is cracked at the back, and the white clockface is sunken back into the gauge. It looks as though it has been dropped at some point, and cracked around the screwhead at the back. The gauge still works reasonably well, however will need some TLC to repair it properly.

I've sent it back to martyn to take a look.

Cheers


----------



## inspector-71

aphelion said:


> Just to clarify a bit, i messaged martyn to explain that the gauge has sustained some damage (probably in transit).
> 
> The plastic casing is cracked at the back, and the white clockface is sunken back into the gauge. It looks as though it has been dropped at some point, and cracked around the screwhead at the back. The gauge still works reasonably well, however will need some TLC to repair it properly.
> 
> I've sent it back to martyn to take a look.
> 
> Cheers


I have just ordered a new gauge and adaptors before noticing that my portafilter is moulded without and screws

  

I was going to ask to borrow the filter/gauge. I can fit the new gauge while I am at it if the current one is broken as these bits are pretty useless to me now

It is this gauge

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141211069766?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## cawfee

i've ordered a gauge so i can do the OPV mod on classic when I get it next week, once i'm done with it i'll be more than happy to loan it out to anyone that wants it. will post again when available.


----------



## John James

Mazza said:


> Does it matter that the gauge has a working temp up to 60 deg c and it's designed to measure air pressure? Had my Gaggia for a while now and I'm looking to improve the quality of my shots without upgrading.


This is the original thread with the gauge and bush.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod

I don't think the temperature is a problem, the gauge itself didn't get that hot. It does measure air pressure but I guess that is why you modify to 10 bar rather than 9.


----------



## MartynWheeler

ca1mac said:


> Martyn - sorry to hear that. Feel somewhat responsible because I think I was the last person to use it! Is it repairable, or can I donate towards a replacement?


No problem, I will look over it when it gets back to me. I'm sure that I can salvage it. I'm happy that it's had plenty of use rather than sitting in my garage gathering dust.


----------



## Mazza

John James said:


> This is the original thread with the gauge and bush.
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6174-Gaggia-Classic-Portafilter-Pressure-Gauge-OPV-mod
> 
> I don't think the temperature is a problem, the gauge itself didn't get that hot. It does measure air pressure but I guess that is why you modify to 10 bar rather than 9.


Gauge ordered and willing to put into circulation once I've adjusted mine.


----------



## Krax

Hi, I would like to take you up on that and borrow your gauge once you've adjusted yours please.


----------



## chrismc

if it would be possible to get in the queue to borrow the gauge that would be great.


----------



## jowee

Iv'e got a gauge and 5mm Allen key if anyone needs it I don't suppose I'll need it again but if I do ill shout up.

cheers joe.


----------



## Bigpikle

I'd really like to borrow a gauge please - need to just check if there is other gear needed to do this but if I can borrow something is be grateful. Thanks


----------



## chrismc

Hi Jowee, does yours crew directly on to the PF ?


----------



## big dan

I have one as well but no longer have a Classic as i gave it to a friend. Here is a pic:









It screws directly onto the portafilter. At first i didn't think the spouts screwed off but i put the shaft of a screwdriver through it and got enough leverage to twist it off in case anyone has any problems with this.

So how about we do a little forum deal. I will happily post this to anyone who needs it, but you then have to post it on to the next person who needs it. That way it shouldn't cost anyone more than a few pounds and we are all helping each other.

Let me know!


----------



## chrismc

Hi Big Dan, would love to borrow that and happy to post it on to whoever wants it next.

Will attempt to PM you if thats ok ?

Cheers

C


----------



## Bigpikle

yes please Dan - not sure where we are up to with a queue on these as there now appear to be a few gauges available, but I put my name in above so when one comes free then please let me know.


----------



## big dan

Ok so i will be posting this out to chrismc this weekend and then once he has finished he will post it on to the next name on the list. I have compiled a list of members that want to borrow the gauge below. If i have missed anyone out then then please add your name to the list and repost. I am aware there is another gauge floating around as well. I'm guessing the best idea is to have a list of names and then the last borrower can just PM the next name on the list for an address.

MrShades

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

Bigpikle

Happy Brewing!!


----------



## MrShades

You can cross me off - I've sorted it already.


----------



## Bigpikle

Cross off me too - decided to just get it done, and have to say it was worth it as the difference in mouthfeel going from 13 to 10 bar is very noticeable!


----------



## big dan

Ok so i sent out the gauge on Monday, should be with Chrismc in the next day or so.

I have updated the list. If anyone wants to be added then please just copy and paste the names below and add your name to the bottom.

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax


----------



## vinnyRM

big dan said:


> Ok so i sent out the gauge on Monday, should be with Chrismc in the next day or so.
> 
> I have updated the list. If anyone wants to be added then please just copy and paste the names below and add your name to the bottom.
> 
> Solukas
> 
> JacksDad
> 
> rmblack78
> 
> Krax
> 
> vinnyRM


----------



## chrismc

Hi Dan, got the gauge the other day, many thanks.

Not had chance to use it yet as my machine is playing up still but should be fixed next week and will send it on asap.

Cheers

C


----------



## big dan

cool glad to hear it arrived ok. best of luck!


----------



## Kman10

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

vinnyRM

Kman10

Hope I'm doing this right, not getting my classic till Xmas but want this done asap when I get it


----------



## Finley

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

vinnyRM

Kman10

Finley

Also want to get this done


----------



## Rapha

I've added my name to the bottom of the list as well









Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

vinnyRM

Kman10

Finley

Rapha

Blind OPV adjustment done, but would like to check the pressure.


----------



## Finley

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

vinnyRM

Kman10

Rapha

Removed myself as no longer required


----------



## chrismc

sorry about the wait for the gauge, will be posting it on this week. Been having various machine issues which I think I've fixed now. Think I've replaced everything apart from the outside casing, many headaches and strip downs.

Solukas, you want to pm me your address and will get in the post to you.


----------



## Rapha

It's gone a bit quiet on here


----------



## big dan

chrismc: Did you send the gauge on to Solukas?


----------



## bigstick

Any chance I could borrow this afterwards please?


----------



## chime101

Added myself ;-)

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

vinnyRM

Kman10

Rapha

Bigstick

chime101


----------



## Kman10

Is this still going? It has been ages with no movement


----------



## plorley_coffee

I have a pressure gauge portafilter made up that's just lying around in the drawer - happy to pass it on and help get the list down!


----------



## Kman10

plorley_coffee said:


> I have a pressure gauge portafilter made up that's just lying around in the drawer - happy to pass it on and help get the list down!


Many thanks


----------



## Harbey

Hello. I'm new here having just got my Gaggia Classic. Can I be added to the list please?

Solukas

JacksDad

rmblack78

Krax

vinnyRM

Kman10

Rapha

Bigstick

chime101

Harbey


----------



## Kman10

Don't know if list still valid as no movement for so long, I'll take gauge an send on to harbey if nobody objects?


----------



## Rapha

Kman, wasn't I after you ?


----------



## Kman10

Is the list still active? I've not seen any movement for ages


----------



## chime101

I do hope so - I am desparate to do the mod after just getting a Mignon and still not satisfied with the results


----------



## big dan

I have PMd chrismc as he was the last user to have it. Unfortunately it looks like his last activity was a post in January saying he still hadn't done the mod but was hoping to get it done that week. Hopefully he will his PM up and get back to us.

Didn't really do to well with it as it never made it past the first person!









Fingers crossed!


----------



## big dan

hmmm no reply, looks like he might have done a runner!









I do have his address though so.......


----------



## rmblack78

Any update on this? Currently deciding whether to buy a gauge...


----------



## big dan

I'm afraid not. Bit gutted really as it my gauge originally and it never made it past the first person!


----------



## Kman10

Thought we sorted another gauge but looks like not happening either


----------



## itn

I would like to borrow the pressure gauge please, can I be placed on the list please?


----------



## risky

Probably far better to stick to the pay it forward threads (which I see you've requested to be in all 3 of). This one isn't moving.


----------



## Simmo1969

Is the pressure gauge still doing the rounds? Nottingham area. Will pay for postage obviously


----------

